# Word of the Day - Doppelganger



## debodun (Dec 2, 2021)

Doppelganger (noun) - an exact double of a living person. Derived from a German word meaning "double walker".

A doppelganger isn't someone who just resembles you, but is an exact double, right down to the way you walk, act, talk, and dress.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> A doppelganger isn't someone who just resembles you, but is an exact double, right down to the way you walk, act, talk, and dress.


Aside from identical twins separated at birth, who accidentally find out about it, does this happen IRL?


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

I have never met my doppelganger. No one is crazy enough to be just like me.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

I think I saw mine, this morning, when I looked in the mirror.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2021)

I don't think I could have a doppelganger.  There's no one like me!


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 2, 2021)

We had a male indoor black cat. There was a female black cat that lived in our neighborhood and continually came to the glass door and taunted him.  We called her "Doppelganger".


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 3, 2021)

My son had a girlfriend who looked like Anne Hathaway. I doubt she walked, acted, talked, and dressed like the actress, though. I didn't know who Anne Hathaway was at the time, although I looked up her photo.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 3, 2021)

It would creep me out to have a _doppleganger_. The world doesn't need another RubyK!


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2021)

One of the best "Twilight Zone" episodes - _"Mirror Image"_ had 2 dopplegangers - one for Vera Miles & one for Martin Milner:


----------

